# Personal Checks



## EMTRyan232 (Jan 24, 2011)

I was wondering if anybody knew of a site that could do personalized checks with an ems theme. i could only find anything with fire on them.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Jan 24, 2011)

http://tinyurl.com/4gd9l7a Try that i saw a few.


----------



## nakenyon (Jan 24, 2011)

EMTRyan232 said:


> I was wondering if anybody knew of a site that could do personalized checks with an ems theme. i could only find anything with fire on them.



After a quick google search, I found these Not sure if thats what you're looking for though.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 24, 2011)

Is that the same as a cheque?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 24, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> Is that the same as a cheque?



Prolly. I'm pretty sure it is not the same as a Czech. ;-)


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 24, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Prolly. I'm pretty sure it is not the same as a Czech. ;-)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 25, 2011)

JPINFV said:


>



Oh yea. 

So if you see a Czech cheque printer eating Chex, do you go check to see if it all checks out?


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 25, 2011)

They still make checks?

People still use checks?

Businesses still accept checks??


Wow...!


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 25, 2011)

The only thing I use checks for anymore is for rent payments.


----------



## Hockey (Jan 25, 2011)

akflightmedic said:


> They still make checks?
> 
> People still use checks?
> 
> ...



LMAO My fiancee was talking about her check book and I looked at her and asked 'Checks? People still use checks??!'


----------



## clibb (Jan 25, 2011)

People still use personal checks?


----------



## nakenyon (Feb 21, 2011)

clibb said:


> People still use personal checks?



Yup. Wrote one just the other day.


----------



## EMS49393 (Feb 21, 2011)

I write checks so infrequently that I've been working on the same box of checks for over a decade.  It's so old it's four addresses and three states ago old.  I refuse to pay an average of $25 for a box of checks every time I move since I might write 3 of them a year, if that.

Online bill pay, it's the greatest invention since the internet.

You'll probably end up paying over $30 for specialized EMS checks, and that's before you add in any extras, like duplicate checks.


----------

